# Show me your Nash from Bill Nash!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I need inspiration to order from Bill. Would love to see yours. Light, medium or heavy aging? Tell me what you think too.

Thanks!


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's an early Nash S63 ~2005 light relic.
Olympic white with green guard & rosewood with birdseye maple. I'm a fan of the lefty bridge which keeps the trem arm from knocking the cable.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

sweet color! Noticed you added a sticker :smile:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tightbutloose said:


> Here's an early Nash S63 ~2005 light relic.
> Olympic white with green guard & rosewood with birdseye maple. I'm a fan of the lefty bridge which keeps the trem arm from knocking the cable.


That's a nice one.
I just sold this to a forum member









This one is incoming........I'll post better pix when it gets here. these are not my pix. Very early Nash Fiesta Red 59' Esquire Stealth......there are pickups under the guard !!!


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Verrryyyyy nice! Love those red ones! Congrats!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Does Nash take an actual Fender and Reliced them ?....if not how can he use a Fender logo ??


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

he uses licenced parts. But he does not put fender logos... Some people will add logos after they receive the guitar.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

nitehawk55 said:


> Does Nash take an actual Fender and Reliced them ?....if not how can he use a Fender logo ??



Just for clarification:
Initiallly, Nash was putting the decals on himself (as he did on my strat). Fender eventually contacted him and put a stop to it, so now most people will put their own decals on.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry you are absolutely right.


----------

